# Squatting rights of relationship partners



## Tapinn (Nov 15, 2021)

Squatting Rights you have if your partner is on a lease but not you, can a partner evict you out at anytime if your not on the lease


----------



## Colinleath (Nov 17, 2021)

Not a fun situation. . . If partner doesn't want you there, best just to get out. 

If no one's paying rent and you're both just home bums things are a lot simpler. . . One of you can just move your tent or other shelter a bit further away. 

Best wishes. Relationships are hard. 

People come and go but the land is always there. A while back i decided to love the land first and the people in it second. I've forgotten that a bit, but it's still how i operate without thinking i guess.


----------



## hoebosto (Nov 20, 2021)

1 umm kinda weird if they want you gone but you refuse to leave. 2 that is not and has nothing to do with squatting..sounds like you are just being a creep honestly.


----------

